# Dan's Summer Cut



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Right, decided to start a new journal considering the other one was a bit cluttered back from 2013! I've learnt a lot more about training and nutrition since then, felt the old journal was waaay too long and filled with my newbie questions - so this one should be much better in terms of actual training  .

As many of you know, I've just had gynecomastia surgery which I had through puberty hormonal imbalances, most likely. This went as well as expected, and anyone who wants to know more or thinking of having it done themselves, feel free to drop me a PM. 

Now then.. following a winter/spring bulk, celebrating my 21st birthday (beginning March) and being stuck to the sofa/bed 4 weeks after my operation (end of March) I've put on a bit of timber, so it's time to shred it for the Summer! 2 main goals are to be in decent shape for a family wedding at the end of August, then also a festival weekend in September. So leaves me just under 4 months. Starting weight is 14 stone @ 5"8, so high end of overweight according to NHS lol, oops. :surrender:

Hoping to get to around 12 stone (weight from last Summer), so 28 pounds to lose in total in about 16 weeks haha.. but will be going by the mirror too to judge on when I'm happy, as with the gyno now removed and a bit of muscle added from the bulk, I may look better at a higher weight than I was before.

*Diet:*

Macro's will be around 2,000 calories following Flexible Dieting with the following:

200P | 175C | 56F

*Weight training:*

*
*

Haven't done any since mid-March due to surgery, but hoping to give a light session a go Saturday and see how it feels. Usually 3 times a week, in a PPL fashion... or PP. :lol: Monday, Wednesday & Saturday.

*Cardio:*

*
*

Throughout cutting or bulking I always neglect cardio. I won't be just including cardio for fat loss benefits, but also for just general health and heart well being. This usually includes 30-40 minutes on my stationary bike, in a HIIT style, 2-3 times a week, normally on off days.

*Supps:*

*
*

*
*Whey Protein

Multivitamins

Omega 3 Fish Oils

Vitamin D3

Vitamin C

So that's pretty much it.

Let the cut begin. :thumbup1:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Will probably be easier to keep track of everything in a new journal :thumbup1: . Again, good luck with it mate. Could do with incorporating some HIIT myself. Fitness is so bad atm. I'm dying after 10 reps on squats :lol: .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Will probably be easier to keep track of everything in a new journal :thumbup1: . Again, good luck with it mate. Could do with incorporating some HIIT myself. Fitness is so bad atm. I'm dying after 10 reps on squats :lol: .


Cheers mate.

Yeah I knew my cardio was bad when struggling with football with mates etc.. Good to be in cardiovascular shape too for health benefits really. I just do 30-40 mins after work whilst on the Xbox


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, good luck with it.

You should do it easy enough, same weight and height as me and I got down to 12 stone in November last year, just was super strict with my diet and the fat melted off.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> In mate, good luck with it.
> 
> You should do it easy enough, same weight and height as me and I got down to 12 stone in November last year, just was super strict with my diet and the fat melted off.


Cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@FelonE @Peace frog @TELBOR @Goodfella @PHMG @Merkleman @TommyBananas @Sharpy76 @Chelsea


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well hello lol.

Got a bit of work to do mate but you can do it I reckon.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck @Dan94, IN!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck @Dan94, IN!


Cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well hello lol.
> 
> Got a bit of work to do mate but you can do it I reckon.


Yeah mate hope so, extra motivated now the gyno has gone so all down to me now, nothing holding me back.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate hope so, extra motivated now the gyno has gone so all down to me now, nothing holding me back.


A bit of confidence helps a lot mate, I'm sure you'll smash it and be jumping on the juice soon. Try and hold off as long as you can though

Good luck anyway


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> A bit of confidence helps a lot mate, I'm sure you'll smash it and be jumping on the juice soon. Try and hold off as long as you can though
> 
> Good luck anyway


Knew I forgot someone ffs! Sorry mate

Cheers, it helps knowing it's down to me now and not something holding me back out of my control.. Buzzing to start now, food already planned for tomorrow and Wednesday


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Knew I forgot someone


Yeah ya did :whistling:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Yeah ya did :whistling:


Oh ffs I give up 

You need to get one started mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In mate :thumb:

Get some photos up to buddy if you can


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> In mate :thumb:
> 
> Get some photos up to buddy if you can


Cheers mate

Maybe at the end of the cut, look **** atm


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Maybe at the end of the cut, look **** atm


Don't matter what you look like now mate it's how you end up.

It's good to have something to compare to and look back on

No ones gonna see your face so who gives a fvck ;-)


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

In for the ride mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> In for the ride mate


Cheers bud!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

In,good luck mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck fatty


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Good luck with it mate, gone from 14st to 12st myself at 5'8, at 2000 cals you'll definitely be able to do it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> In,good luck mate


Cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good luck fatty


Haha cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> Good luck with it mate, gone from 14st to 12st myself at 5'8, at 2000 cals you'll definitely be able to do it.


Ah that's a strange coincidence! Cool to know though, cheers mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

don't worry , I found it! 

best of luck , as you say nothing holding you back now

tbh I wouldn't worry about weight just use the mirror


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

best of luck daniel


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> don't worry , I found it!
> 
> best of luck , as you say nothing holding you back now
> 
> tbh I wouldn't worry about weight just use the mirror


Cheers mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> best of luck daniel


Thanks Sean


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Fooooood:

30g whey

250ml almond milk

2 wraps

100g chicken

Mayo

2 slices low calorie cheese

Müller light fruit yoghurt

Protein flapjack

250g Turkey breast mince

Half jar dolmino bolognese sauce

50g rice

2 pieces garlic bread

1,977 calories


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Fooooood:
> 
> 30g whey
> 
> ...


does that come to 200g pro??


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> does that come to 200g pro??


About 180


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> About 180


think you need more than that. if you are now 14st you need to up pro. double the pro drink?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> think you need more than that. if you are now 14st you need to up pro. double the pro drink?


I'd sometimes have one before bed or Greek yoghurt but had 2 slices garlic bread which needed eating up haha

Would've been 200 otherwise


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> I'd sometimes have one before bed or Greek yoghurt but had 2 slices garlic bread which needed eating up haha
> 
> Would've been 200 otherwise


I'd move it nearer to 300 mate. you are cutting without gear so need to preserve as much as you can do .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I'd move it nearer to 300 mate. you are cutting without gear so need to preserve as much as you can do .


IMO 300g would be overkill. Dan is heavier now but you have to remember the weight gain is mostly fat as he hasn't been training. Hence, I don't think he needs to eat a higher protein content than before his break really. @Dan94


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> IMO 300g would be overkill. Dan is heavier now but you have to remember the weight gain is mostly fat as he hasn't been training. Hence, I don't think he needs to eat a higher protein content than before his break really. @Dan94


I'll keep with 200g and see how goes, trial and error

Agree what you mean though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ki3rz said:


> IMO 300g would be overkill. Dan is heavier now but you have to remember the weight gain is mostly fat as he hasn't been training. Hence, I don't think he needs to eat a higher protein content than before his break really. @Dan94


think his muscle will waste away as that'll be hit before any fat. I weigh less and 260 keeps my lifts in order on pct


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> think his muscle will waste away as that'll be hit before any fat. I weigh less and 260 keeps my lifts in order on pct


Why would muscle be hit before fat? I'm starting training again Saturday


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Why would muscle be hit before fat? I'm starting training again Saturday


cos the body loves fat. you have to confuse it. if you give it in inadequate amount of food it'll go for no1


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

In terms of protein consumption, I'm consuming 150g and have been for 6 months. I've lost no strength and started my cut at 180lbs. 1g per lb of body weight is plenty for a natural lifter IMO. I even go less and aim for 1g per lb of lean body weight.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

on a cut you have to preserve as much muscle as poss. therefore wack pro sky high


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

300g pro would be overkill imo. I think 175-200 would sufficient, but then it's all dependent on how your body works and what you react best to.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> Load of bollocks, if you're on your phone put airplane mode on so you can't reply, if you're on the PC, unplug your router and throw it out the window.


quite frankly all I'm trying to do is help Dan out. he's had a hard time of late and all last years cutting didn't work.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In Dans situation I would aim for 200 to 220, he's natty so extra will be no use imo and still plenty to keep muscle provided he is training ie stimulating the muscles. And can have a decent amount of meat on that 

And muscle isn't lost before fat so long as he's training etc


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> In Dans situation I would aim for 200 to 220, he's natty so extra will be no use imo and still plenty to keep muscle provided he is training ie stimulating the muscles. And can have a decent amount of meat on that
> 
> And muscle isn't lost before fat so long as he's training etc


Exactly mate, I'll aim for 200 and see how goes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> So you think telling someone to eat near 300g of protein is going to make any difference?
> 
> Like, I'll try be as respectful as I can but seriously, do you understand anything about dieting? Why would you even begin to think he needs 'nearer' to 300g of protein?


I must have no idea then


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Was that protein pizza any good? Ordering some stuff from them today so I'll get one of it was


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Was that protein pizza any good? Ordering some stuff from them today so I'll get one of it was


Haven't tried it yet mate! I'd get one though just to kill the curiosity


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Haven't tried it yet mate! I'd get one though just to kill the curiosity


Not ordered from them before,anything you'd recommend ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Not ordered from them before,anything you'd recommend ?


Turkey mince is good for a lean alternative to beef

Hache steaks are nice, like burgers

Protein pasta isn't too bad, need it with some sort of sauce though

Chicken breasts

Few walden farm sauces/syrups are good too

That's normally the stuff I buy really


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Update -

30 mins HIIT cardio done on bike

8.46 miles

5 mins normal, 2 mins flat out, repeat

Food today

350ml almond milk

50g whey

2 whole eggs

2 wraps

100g chicken

2 slices low calorie cheese

Mayo

Müller light fruit yoghurt

Protein flapjack

250g Turkey breast mince

Half jar dolmino bolognese sauce

50g rice

2 slices low calorie cheese

195P | 150C | 62F


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Not ordered from them before,anything you'd recommend ?


I noticed earlier they have a deal on groupon today. Dunno if it's any good, tbh I've never ordered from them either but am thinking of trying soon. Might be worth a look


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Weighed in this morning 13'13, 1lb loss since Tuesday, yay. 

Today's food:

250ml almond milk

35g whey

2 whole eggs

2 wraps

100g chicken

2 slices low calorie cheese

Mayo

Müller light fruit yoghurt

Protein flapjack

Chicken protein pizza

Dairy milk chocolate bar

178P | 140C | 73F


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Weighed in this morning 13'13, 1lb loss since Tuesday, yay.
> 
> Today's food:
> 
> ...


Good work mate.

What mayo you using? Tesco have stopped selling the Hellmann's lighter than light mayo that I use. Absolute nightmare lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> What mayo you using? Tesco have stopped selling the Hellmann's lighter than light mayo that I use. Absolute nightmare lol.


Think that's the one I use mate, 40cals a tablespoon?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> What mayo you using? Tesco have stopped selling the Hellmann's lighter than light mayo that I use. Absolute nightmare lol.


Actually it's this one from tesco mate, great stuff and cheaper I'd imagine -


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> cos the body loves fat. you have to confuse it. if you give it in inadequate amount of food it'll go for no1


lol not sure if serious


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> lol not sure if serious


Gotta confuse the body bro lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Gotta confuse the body bro lol


brb gonna pig out today to confuse my body into think imma start a dirty bulk :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Food done for today.

182P | 152C | 90F

Slightly lower carbs and higher fats but cals still around 2.000.

First workout tomorrow for like 2 months


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning all

Up early today, car going in for a service, who likes lay ins on their days off anyway hey? 

First training session for about 2 months today!! Probably just throw some random exercises together in a full body workout style.. See how things go and feel, not too heavy; will feel good to get back into it though! 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> brb gonna pig out today to confuse my body into think imma start a dirty bulk :lol:


I like to look at pics of burgers online to make my body think it's bulking when I'm actually cutting.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In on this and when can I start liking comments lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pre workout meal - 100g chocolate chip weetabix minis with chocolate cookie whey.. @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Pre workout meal - 100g chocolate chip weetabix minis with chocolate cookie whey.. @FelonE
> View attachment 171398


That's the spirit lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Meal with extended family tonight, gammon steak with onion rings and couple bits garlic bread so macros abit hit and miss; calories at 2,050.

160P | 185C | 70F


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

3x12 Bench Press

3x12 OHP

3x10 EZ Bar Curls

That'll do for first session back.. felt fine really, so should be back to normal strength in no time.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> 3x12 Bench Press
> 
> 3x12 OHP
> 
> ...


Good to see you back at it mate,must of felt good to hit the weights again


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So I think I might have low Test. Had bloods done a few months ago and showed low end range T and high end range of E. Got most of the symptoms so going to go docs ASAP and got a blood test booked for 2nd June.

Hoping she'll put me onto a specialist and then onto an AI. Been recommended off here to use 0.5mg of Arimidex twice a week to hopefully drop E down abit and raise T levels.

Anyway, we'll see what the doc and bloods say. Don't get much luck lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

zyphy said:


> brb gonna pig out today to confuse my body into think imma start a dirty bulk :lol:


I like to head out the door and start jogging so my body thinks "Woooahh, cardio? We must be starting a cut, better burn some fat" and then turn back round at the end of my driveway and go back inside. Body becomes absolutely flummoxed.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> So I think I might have low Test. Had bloods done a few months ago and showed low end range T and high end range of E. Got most of the symptoms so going to go docs ASAP and got a blood test booked for 2nd June.
> 
> Hoping she'll put me onto a specialist and then onto an AI. Been recommended off here to use 0.5mg of Arimidex twice a week to hopefully drop E down abit and raise T levels.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see what the doc and bloods say. Don't get much luck lol


Good luck fella, our docs seem to be shyte at dealing with hormonal issues when it comes to men. Seem quick enough to slap women on HRT because it doesn't involve anabolic hormones :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> Good luck fella' date=' our docs seem to be shyte at dealing with hormonal issues when it comes to men. Seem quick enough to slap women on HRT because it doesn't involve anabolic hormones :lol: [/quote']
> 
> Cheers mate, if they don't do anything I'll just go private.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyway, big ham and cheese omelette today.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still at 14 stone today, did weigh in on Thursday losing 2lb since last Monday. Strange. May have to cut calories more, but have been slack on cardio last week tbf.

2nd session back tonight after work, nothing structured just put some stuff together, maybe thinking some heavy squats, light high rep bench work with some curls and tri dips


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

@Dan94 give it another week or so mate. Weight loss isn't linear so you might drop 2lbs or so by next Monday. If you stall for a couple of weeks or so that's when to make some changes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> @Dan94 give it another week or so mate. Weight loss isn't linear so you might drop 2lbs or so by next Monday. If you stall for a couple of weeks or so that's when to make some changes


Yeah mate guess so


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed.

Cutting...with no assistance? Your welcoming catabolism with open arms lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Cutting...with no assistance? Your welcoming catabolism with open arms lol


I'm sure I'll be fine


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

2nd workout back today, decided to do some squats. Fvck me this were hard, haven't squatted for months but started near what I was doing for reps anyway -

Squats - 2x5 @ 82.75KG

Bench - 3x10 @ 52.75KG (great stretch and mind to muscle connection first time back)

Curls - 1x10 @ 30KG

2x12 @ 25KG

Tri Dips - 3x10 @ BW


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros today:

182P | 154C | 73F


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Macros today:
> 
> 182P | 154C | 73F


What's made those macros today then mate?

2lb loss is a start but I'd expect it to fly off lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> What's made those macros today then mate?
> 
> 2lb loss is a start but I'd expect it to fly off lol


60g whey

300ml almond milk

2 wraps

100g chicken

2 slices cheese

Mayo

Müller fruit yoghurt

Protein flapjack

2 eggs

2 chicken breasts

Half tin low fat Mac cheese

Protein flapjack


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 60g whey
> 
> 300ml almond milk
> 
> ...


Veggies? Salad?

Have you tried no carbs in the past?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Veggies? Salad?
> 
> Have you tried no carbs in the past?


Have done but didn't like it at all, no energy or concentration, felt dizzy and lightheaded/sick

It's only been a week so far though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ham and mushroom protein pizza much better than the chicken one! Literally tastes like a massive cheese and bacon turnover you get from the bakery lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Macros today:

182P | 118C | 71F


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just finished training. Went like this:

BB Rows - 3x10 @ 40KG (first time doing these for about a year, need to try nail form)

Bench - 2x10 @ 52.75KG

1x8 @ 42.75KG

DB Rows - 2x8 @ 22.5KG

RD Rows - 3x10 @ 15KG

EZ Curls - 3x15 @ 20KG

Tri Dips - 3x10 @ BW

Macros today -

171P | 155C | 70F


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Just finished training. Went like this:
> 
> BB Rows - 3x10 @ 40KG (first time doing these for about a year, need to try nail form)
> 
> ...


Workout looks good mate.

Good tip for the BB row (you've probably heard) is pull with your elbows. Helps to really engage the back rather than biceps/forearms


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Workout looks good mate.
> 
> Good tip for the BB row (you've probably heard) is pull with your elbows. Helps to really engage the back rather than biceps/forearms


Cheers mate, I always seem to get a weird pain in my lower back; think it's not straight enough and too rounded. Need to keep torso tighter to help that I think.

Laying in bed achey tons, first proper intensity and longer workout since back, so feeling it now. Glutamine taken and a good nights sleep should help lol

- Doctors update. Made an appointment for before my blood test; figured if I go in and state I think I have low T and high E BEFORE the blood test, they're more likely to do something, than if I see the blood test results first then say 'oh btw I think I have blah blah blah...' If that makes sense? Then have a blood test few days after this appointment and then another about a week after to discuss results.

Hopefully they put me on a lose dose AI or something.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quick 10 minute blast on the bike. 3 miles done, between 15-18mph.

Macros:

170P | 140C | 66F

Now about to have 200g chicken breast and 60g rice, br0 meal time


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Going out tonight with some mates, bowling and a couple pints. Factored into my macros, so pure fat/protein meal for dinner.

4 whole eggs

150g Greek yoghurt

30g Cookie whey


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Morning guys!!

So couple pints turned into 4 last night, was a really good time though, had a laugh and was good to chill out, work and just life in general been so hectic lately!

Woke up this morning expecting to gain weight.. 1lb off

2 weeks Monday since I started my cut and lost 4lb's, happy with that

20 mins cardio done this morning to try balance it after last night, then hitting the gym later. Not really sure what I got planned, just throw some stuff together again most likely

Have a good weekend folks


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy days mate. 4lbs in a couple weeks is good going.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Happy days mate. 4lbs in a couple weeks is good going.


Yeah mate pretty chuffed 1-2lb's a week and I'll be happy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Doing well bud, nice and steady


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Doing well bud, nice and steady


Cheers mate 

Just did some Bench, OHP and Rows today so compounds really. Need to watch plenty of videos over the weekend to correct rowing form :cursing:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Just did some Bench, OHP and Rows today so compounds really. Need to watch plenty of videos over the weekend to correct rowing form :cursing:


If we're talking specifically pendlay rows. Then these tutorials are pretty good:

-






-


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> If we're talking specifically pendlay rows. Then these tutorials are pretty good:
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I'll take a look at them later.

Just normal BB rows really, I see some people go to their chest and some to their stomach/hips.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Thanks mate, I'll take a look at them later.
> 
> Just normal BB rows really, I see some people go to their chest and some to their stomach/hips.


No worries mate. Yeah that's what I thought. Pendlay Row = The barbell is pulled off the floor for every rep.

It doesn't matter too much IMO. It's more down to personal preference. The general rule is the closer you pull to your stomach, the more you engage the lats & the more you pull to your chest, the more you engage your posterior delts/traps.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Weight seems to be fluctuating.. Going to drop calories by 50 to 1950 now.

Does anyone know how to increase your metabolism? I'll be on around 1500 calories when I get down to the weight I want lol


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Weight seems to be fluctuating.. Going to drop calories by 50 to 1950 now.
> 
> Does anyone know how to increase your metabolism? I'll be on around 1500 calories when I get down to the weight I want lol


Weight does fluctuate though mate, it's normal. I weigh every day and it's always up and down.

Some people believe you can increase your metabolic capacity by reverse dieting.

But it will only increase to its normal state, if that makes sense. So it will only increase if you've damaged it and body is using less energy than normal.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Weight does fluctuate though mate, it's normal. I weigh every day and it's always up and down.
> 
> Some people believe you can increase your metabolic capacity by reverse dieting.
> 
> But it will only increase to its normal state, if that makes sense. So it will only increase if you've damaged it and body is using less energy than normal.


Yeah guess so, started at 14'1 and was 13'11 yesterday, now today i was 13'12 / 13'13 / 13'13.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> Weight does fluctuate though mate, it's normal. I weigh every day and it's always up and down.
> 
> Some people believe you can increase your metabolic capacity by reverse dieting.
> 
> But it will only increase to its normal state, if that makes sense. So it will only increase if you've damaged it and body is using less energy than normal.


Slightly incorrect, your metabolism doesn't have a natural set point and can be increased/ decreased due to a number of factors.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Weight does fluctuate though mate, it's normal. I weigh every day and it's always up and down.
> 
> Some people believe you can increase your metabolic capacity by reverse dieting.
> 
> But it will only increase to its normal state, if that makes sense. So it will only increase if you've damaged it and body is using less energy than normal.


Have to remember I didn't train for 2 months so I need to realise it may be some muscle coming back.

20 mins HIIT cardio just done Gammon and eggs for dinner


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Little snack while watching the game:

100g Greek yogurt

30g chocolate cookie whey

1 dairy milk bar

Zero calorie syrup


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Little snack while watching the game:
> 
> 100g Greek yogurt
> 
> ...


Looks delicious mate :thumb: what brand chocolate cookie whey?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Looks delicious mate :thumb: what brand chocolate cookie whey?


Bodybuilding warehouse mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Have to remember I didn't train for 2 months so I need to realise it may be some muscle coming back.
> 
> 20 mins HIIT cardio just done Gammon and eggs for dinner


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Debating getting a trap bar - anyone got one? Any good? Can't find any on gumtree so would have to buy new and they look fairly pricey..


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Training done:

Bench - 5x10

OHP - 3x8

Power cleans - 3x5


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

25 mins HIIT cardio done, 7 miles covered.

Macros:

177P | 148C | 70F


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Debating getting a trap bar - anyone got one? Any good? Can't find any on gumtree so would have to buy new and they look fairly pricey..


Alot more things I'd buy before a trap bar tbh. how much are they?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Alot more things I'd buy before a trap bar tbh. how much are they?


£70-£90 after a quick google, granted I haven't researched much.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Big workout today, for me anyway big pump and biggest session since being back for sure

Bench - 4x10

OHP - 3x8

DB Rows - 3x10

Tri Ext - 3x10

Tri Dips - 3x10

DB Curls - 2x10 (light weight pump and slow negatives)


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

In


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Probably get more out of the dips if you put the curls in between triceps extensions and dips mate. Same with Bench, OHP and DB Rows. Id go Bench, DB Rows, OHP.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Probably get more out of the dips if you put the curls in between triceps extensions and dips mate. Same with Bench, OHP and DB Rows. Id go Bench, DB Rows, OHP.


Yeah was thinking that, as shoulders were still fatigued after bench press


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Big workout today, for me anyway big pump and biggest session since being back for sure
> 
> Bench - 4x10
> 
> ...


Good to see you getting back to it mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Good to see you getting back to it mate


Cheers mate, worked really hard tonight, felt good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tri and shoulder doms today, apart from that nothing too bad, which is surprising! Keep doing lots of sets for bench but no doms, will have to throw in some flies soon!

Few colds going around at work and my GF has one too and came round last night, so yep,.. full of fvcking cold now with a sore throat, headache and eyes ache. Slept funny on my neck too so crooked all the left side so that fvcking hurts too!

Now making a turkey bolognese then an earlyish night tonight I think


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Tri and shoulder doms today, apart from that nothing too bad, which is surprising! Keep doing lots of sets for bench but no doms, will have to throw in some flies soon!
> 
> Few colds going around at work and my GF has one too and came round last night, so yep,.. full of fvcking cold now with a sore throat, headache and eyes ache. Slept funny on my neck too so crooked all the left side so that fvcking hurts too!
> 
> Now making a turkey bolognese then an earlyish night tonight I think


I'm the same with chest mate doesn't matter what press I do never get doms without flys and cable crossovers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@MuscleFood

Going to make an order with you guys this weekend - any offers coming up? Want to try you protein powder as will be good to get everything from the same place, and also get the Nando's hamper but sold out 

Will you be doing any deals over bank holiday?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

They usually have offers on every week mate, look at the weekly offers page on their site


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> They usually have offers on every week mate, look at the weekly offers page on their site


Yeah will do mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Feel fvcking shít today, gunna have to miss training today and crack on again when I'm better

In the past I've trained when I'm ill and just seems to make me feel worse and take longer to get rid of it, so just going to rest up

Normally it lasts around a week so hopefully I'll be ready to hit it again on Wednesday


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rest up mate, I've just been getting over a filthy cold too, couldn't eat or anything, down to 14 stone  lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Rest up mate, I've just been getting over a filthy cold too, couldn't eat or anything, down to 14 stone  lol


I'm on a cut anyway so might be helpful I've no appetite either mate chicken soup and a piece of bread last night filled me up

Had my flu jab in winter too fvcking useless thing lol


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Get better soon mate!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Get better soon mate!


Cheers fella


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still feeling abit shïtty but going to try train tonight, thinking of doing some 5 rep stuff on bench and OHP, just throw some stuff together and see how I feel.

Haven't been tracking macros past few days whilst I've been ill either, appetite has been really weird but stayed the same weight. Gunna keep cals at 2,000 for a week and see what happens, if not I'll drop to 1950...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bench:

10 x 42.75KG

5 x 62.75KG

5 x 72.75KG

5 x 72.75KG

5 x 72.75KG

OHP:

5 x 42.75KG

5 x 42.75KG

5 x 42.75KG

5 x 42.75KG

5 x 42.75KG


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Got a lot of fat macros to hit tonight (its a rest day, so try to hit higher fat than carbs) and already had eggs this morning so going to try 'peanut butter chicken tonight' :laugh: First thought was wtf but apparently its quite nice and seems all the rage atm..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Got a lot of fat macros to hit tonight (its a rest day, so try to hit higher fat than carbs) and already had eggs this morning so going to try 'peanut butter chicken tonight' :laugh: First thought was wtf but apparently its quite nice and seems all the rage atm..


That's old hat lol

Get it right it's well nice


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> That's old hat lol
> 
> Get it right it's well nice


Any tips mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Any tips mate


You want it to be like a paste, so peanut butter, water and soy sauce 

Add a little water at a time, when your happy mix the chicken in - it wants to be sticking to it 

Then cook it, griddle pan or grill is best.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You want it to be like a paste, so peanut butter, water and soy sauce
> 
> Add a little water at a time, when your happy mix the chicken in - it wants to be sticking to it
> 
> Then cook it, griddle pan or grill is best.


I just pasted it over some chicken breasts lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Going bowling again tonight with a few mates should be a laugh.

Dropped cals down to 1,900 now as started to stall abit and wanna get fat off before summer lol

Tempted to start strong lifts 5x5 again for 12 weeks but undecided, wanna try get some strength back after losing loads from operation time period.. Thinking deadlifts, bench and OHP tomorrow morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Going bowling again tonight with a few mates should be a laugh.
> 
> Dropped cals down to 1,900 now as started to stall abit and wanna get fat off before summer lol
> 
> Tempted to start strong lifts 5x5 again for 12 weeks but undecided, wanna try get some strength back after losing loads from operation time period.. Thinking deadlifts, bench and OHP tomorrow morning


How was the chicken?

Any reason why you want to be "strong" ..... I like the odd 1RM every now and then but generally I'm weak


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> How was the chicken?
> 
> Any reason why you want to be "strong" ..... I like the odd 1RM every now and then but generally I'm weak


Nice mate, probably need abit more practise and researching methods etc tho lol

Not really mate, just lost a lot of strength from not training for 2 weeks so wanna try get it up again, plus it's fun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Nice mate, probably need abit more practise and researching methods etc tho lol
> 
> Not really mate, just lost a lot of strength from not training for 2 weeks so wanna try get it up again, plus it's fun


Practice makes perfect 

Soon bounces back, do what works best. I like high reps and all the SS stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hungover today, workout was fun... not, lol. Wasn't as bad as I expected once I got into it. Deadlifted for the first time in god knows how long, also beltless for the first time.

Bench

8 x 42.75

8 x 42.75

4 x 82.75

5 x 77.75

4 x 77.75

Deadlifts

5 x 77.75

5 x 86.75

5 x 91.75


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Hungover deads sound hideous mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Hungover deads sound hideous mate


This may sound weird but I wanted to punish myself my mates convinced me to go clubbing after bowling so got like 5 hours sleep and hanging today but was determined to not let it make me skip training. Planned to do deads, bench and OHP but didn't trust OHP for balance reasons lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bout dat life @TommyBananas


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Bout dat life @TommyBananas
> View attachment 172569


had the Strawberry one today, so good.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> had the Strawberry one today, so good.


They only had the original one or honey one


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> They only had the original one or honey one


Apparently that ones amazing too!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Apparently that ones amazing too!


I just got the original to see what it's like; I have some Chocolate Peanut Butter flavdrops and also some vanilla coming from myprotein soon so probably use those, or whey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Apparently that ones amazing too!


It's not lol

Had em all now, 94p at Asda as we speak


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doctors tomorrow then blood test Tuesday


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Training tonight after doctors, probably just hit the big 3; DL, BP and OHP.

Bloods tomorrow morning to see if low test. Last time I had LH out of range (2.5 when range is 3-8), so if its the same again I'll wanna see a specialist. Spoke to a few guys on here who recommended Clomid to kick start LH again.

Anyway; I'm going to explain my symptoms tonight with doctor then see what the blood test shows


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doctor didn't really say much; basically just gotta wait for bloods to get back, which I'm having done tomorrow morning with a follow up appointment next Thursday.

If not, I'll try go private although it's £220 just for a consultation lol, bit pricey or is it the norm?!

Anyway - trained after doctors, first time deadlifting 100KG beltless and since operation.

Deadlift

5 x 88.25

5 x 102.25

5 x 102.25

5 x 102.25

5 x 102.25

Bench

5 x 72.75

5 x 72.75

5 x 72.75

Good session. Was meant to do 5 sets on bench but wrist twinged on last rep of 3rd set so called it a day there.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Delivery from @myprotein.co.uk today!

Chocolate brownie whey

Sticky toffee pudding whey

High protein bread (just to try)

Smooth PB

Caffeine tabs

Wrist wraps

Chocolate PB flavdrops

Vanilla flavdrops

Time for a quick PB sandwich with the new protein bread then off to the cinema with the girlfriend


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Protein bread was surprisingly very nice! Tastes practically the same as your normal seeded loaf. Would buy more regular for sure if it wasn't so pricey lol...

Upper back and traps have been in bits all day today from deadlifts yesterday, training again tomorrow after work so unsure what to do. Maybe some OHP and arm work to mix it up a little, we'll see


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Went abit more hypertrophy today:

Bench

10 x 42.75

10 x 62.75

8 x 62.75

OHP

8 x 36.75

8 x 36.75

8 x 36.75

EZ Bar Curls

10 x 30

10 x 30

10 x 30

Tricep Dips

10 x BW

10 x BW

10 x BW


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Went abit more hypertrophy today:
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a stepper machine for an alternative form of cardio from my stationary bike.

I know you're a fan of the stepper @Goodfella do you think this would be okay? Don't wanna be paying thousands for a flashy machine you get in a gym; just thinking this would do the job:

Confidence Twist Stepper with Handle - The Sports HQ


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a stepper machine for an alternative form of cardio from my stationary bike.
> 
> I know you're a fan of the stepper @Goodfella do you think this would be okay? Don't wanna be paying thousands for a flashy machine you get in a gym; just thinking this would do the job:
> 
> Confidence Twist Stepper with Handle - The Sports HQ


More of a stepper than Stairmaster like I use bud.

But I have a stepper at home... Have used a lot in the past and was great tbh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> More of a stepper than Stairmaster like I use bud.
> 
> But I have a stepper at home... Have used a lot in the past and was great tbh


Which one do you have at home mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Which one do you have at home mate?


Cheap one of Amazon think it was 40 quid? No handles just the step bit lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Cheap one of Amazon think it was 40 quid? No handles just the step bit lol


Fair enough mate, could just use the stairs?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough mate, could just use the stairs?


Best bet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did some cardio today - first time in quite a while!

22 mins

5.68 miles

Just some steady state stuff, around 16 mph.

Probably get that stepper soon, will be better doing cardio standing up instead of sitting down considering I'm sitting all day at work.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

4 scrambled eggs

2 toasted slices Dr Zak's Protein Bread

4 slices ham

1 slice low fat cheese

Tablespoon low fat Mayo


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dropped cals to 1900 now.

I was thinking of dropping to my BMR rate which is around 1700-1750, if I did this and lost say 2lb's a week, I'd be more likely to stall wouldn't I, as my metabolic rate adapts? Or is that all BS?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

30 mins cardio done, around ~450 calories burnt according to MFP and a few other online calculators. 

Egg, sausages, chicken and protein bread for dinner before some Greek yoghurt and little galaxy crumble for late night snack to fuel tomorrow's training


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How's the weight coming off?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> How's the weight coming off?


Bit slower than I'd have hoped mate but I've been slacking abit on the cardio tbh! My fault. I've dropped cals by 100 too so see how that goes


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Bit slower than I'd have hoped mate but I've been slacking abit on the cardio tbh! My fault. I've dropped cals by 100 too so see how that goes


Can't remember last time I did any cardio,I'll add some in when I cut tho


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Can't remember last time I did any cardio,I'll add some in when I cut tho


I do it for fitness benefits too tbh mate, think everyone should do a little at least!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I do it for fitness benefits too tbh mate, think everyone should do a little at least!


I'm starting boxacise next week


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm starting boxacise next week


Starting thinking about doing some bag work again for cardio, normal do HIIT routine and kills me lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Starting thinking about doing some bag work again for cardio, normal do HIIT routine and kills me lol


I was joking but yeah bag work fvxks me up


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

To be honest mate I had enough of it boxing,cardio just bores me now but I've got a physical job up and down ladders,if I had an office job I'd do cardio though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was joking but yeah bag work fvxks me up


Oh right haha I'm tired

I used to do about 2-3 mins normal punching then 30 seconds small fast punches, about 15-20 mins overall


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> To be honest mate I had enough of it boxing,cardio just bores me now but I've got a physical job up and down ladders,if I had an office job I'd do cardio though


Yeah that's fair enough mate, if I had an active job I probably wouldn't bother


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Oh right haha I'm tired
> 
> I used to do about 2-3 mins normal punching then 30 seconds small fast punches, about 15-20 mins overall


Early night mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Early night mate


I need it mate, been busy at work this week and out every evening too with mates or gf, spark out by about 8:30 last night with no warning lol was weird


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I need it mate, been busy at work this week and out every evening too with mates or gf, spark out by about 8:30 last night with no warning lol was weird


Lol doing much tomorrow?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol doing much tomorrow?


Hopefully abit of a lay in then train about midday then out in the evening

Not sure what to do for training, might just do heavy deads and bench with some iso's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Hopefully abit of a lay in then train about midday then out in the evening
> 
> Not sure what to do for training, might just do heavy deads and bench with some iso's


Ideal


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Going out for a family members birthday meal tonight so diet will be off for tonight. One of these 2 for main then this for dessert

Will do like 1hr cardio tomorrow to make up for it lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

That dessert sounds like my heaven!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> That dessert sounds like my heaven!


Gotta train hard today to feel less guilty though


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Going out for a family members birthday meal tonight so diet will be off for tonight. One of these 2 for main then this for dessert
> 
> Will do like 1hr cardio tomorrow to make up for it lol
> View attachment 172871
> View attachment 172872


Normally, as I have a fair bit of chicken in my diet anyway, I'd always go for the non chicken option for a cheat but in this case, I'd go for both lol!

Have a great night mate and fvck feeling guilty, enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Normally, as I have a fair bit of chicken in my diet anyway, I'd always go for the non chicken option for a cheat but in this case, I'd go for both lol!
> 
> Have a great night mate and fvck feeling guilty, enjoy it!!!!


Haha I'm the same mate, I think I'll go for the gammon steak as I have chicken everyday!

Cheers bud

Just finished training -

Rows

10 x 39.25

10 x 59.25

10 x 59.25

Bench

10 x 42.75

10 x 62.75

8 x 62.75

10 x 42.75

OHP

6 x 36.75

10 x 32.75

8 x 32.75

Supersetted..

EZ Curls

12 x 20

12 x 20

Tricep dips

10 x BW

10 x BW

Need to switch OHP and bench order around sometimes I think, as OHP is weak time I get to it, shoulders probably a little fatigued from bench. Good session still though


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Got home and decided to do 30 mins of cardio. Hopefully with the weight training today and the extra cardio my body will just absorb the big 'cheat meal' tonight. Will still do 30-40 mins cardio tomorrow anyway. I have 550 calories left over from today plus the ~450 calories expended from cardio so around 1k calories for tonight although I know it'll go over by a few hundred, which I'll burn off tomorrow

36 mins

9.24 miles


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Arms always look bigger in a shirt lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like your doing well mate, any update from the Dr's?

Not been on here much so apologies for not droppin in!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Looks like your doing well mate, any update from the Dr's?
> 
> Not been on here much so apologies for not droppin in!


Blood test was Tuesday mate, I have an appointment to discuss results on Thursday


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

40 mins cardio done, fvcked now lol 10.4 miles complete


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

37 mins done on the bike

9.25 miles


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Too much cardio in here haha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Too much cardio in here haha


Being inactive for 2 months has made me extremely unfit CV wise :thumbdown:

Doing cardio for not only fat loss reasons, but general fitness and endurance too


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Being inactive for 2 months has made me extremely unfit CV wise :thumbdown:
> 
> Doing cardio for not only fat loss reasons, but general fitness and endurance too


Do you actually enjoy cardio? :ban:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Do you actually enjoy cardio? :ban:


Sometimes. I do whilst on my Xbox. :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Workout today -

Rows

10 x 39.25KG

8 x 59.25KG

8 x 59.25KG

8 x 59.25KG

Bench

10 x 52.75KG

10 x 52.75KG

10 x 52.75KG

Just a quick workout, didn't have much time. No spotter today, family stuff, so didn't wanna attempt deadlifts or OHP really. Bench I just lowered weight a little and went slow deep reps with plenty of emphasis on the push out.

Better than nothing as they say. 

Find out blood test results tomorrow morning hopefully. Appointment at 9am.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rows

10 x 59.25KG

10 x 59.25KG

Bench

10 x 52.75KG

10 x 52.75KG

10 x 52.75KG

DB Curls

10 x 12KG

Tri dips

10 x BW


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Workout today -
> 
> Rows
> 
> ...


Results mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Results mate?


Test is a little lower, just above the low range.

Estrogen is low which is good! Was previously right up the high range

LH is still below range 1.8, range is 3-8 

BMI classes me as overweight though and tbh I have got quite a lot of fat lol so basically she said try lose weight and get to healthy weight, then we'll do bloods again and if still bad then go to specialist. She basically said she would put me to a specialist but they wouldn't do anything unless I wasn't classed as overweigh, which I am. So another incentive to lose weight


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Test is a little lower, just above the low range.
> 
> Estrogen is low which is good! Was previously right up the high range
> 
> ...


Sounds like positve news in the grand scheme of things mate.

What's the diet based on again?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

What's your stats at the minute then fella?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sounds like positve news in the grand scheme of things mate.
> 
> What's the diet based on again?


Sort of, LH and test low is bad though. Estrogen down and the fact I just gotta lose weight then see where we're at


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> What's your stats at the minute then fella?


5"7 @ around 13.10


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Sort of, LH and test low is bad though. Estrogen down and the fact I just gotta lose weight then see where we're at


You really need to knuckle down and lose the fat mate, no offence but you've piled it on.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll try to be constructive here. Ive just read through all of this log and all I see is a load of posts about food, some hangovers and nights out. there is very little in regards to training. You need to put the work in fella. Lets say your 14 stone and train like fk @ your current calorific intake you will probably stay @ or around 14 stone but your body composition will change due to the work load you subject it to. Looking in form the outside, there is no real set routine to your training. You need consistency.

With all due respect:

Either go lift some weights or fcuk off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not being horrible but I agree with the above posts.

You're not putting the work in mate,hence lack of results


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

X4


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How's training going this week Dan?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> How's training going this week Dan?


Think we deflated him with our input....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

How you been mate? Don't think the miserable bastard were having a go just trying to spur you on :thumb: @Dan94


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> How you been mate? Don't think the miserable bastard were having a go just trying to spur you on :thumb: @Dan94


All good thanks mate. Grandad was in hospital for a week, so didn't really have time to do proper workouts, but things are more important than lifting for me. 

Back into it now, just can't be ****d updating my journal lol I still keep a log of everything on paper/my phone though.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> All good thanks mate. Grandad was in hospital for a week, so didn't really have time to do proper workouts, but things are more important than lifting for me.
> 
> Back into it now, just can't be ****d updating my journal lol I still keep a log of everything on paper/my phone though.


Hopes hes better mate, I had a scare with mine a few weeks ago and gym went out the window!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Hopes hes better mate, I had a scare with mine a few weeks ago and gym went out the window!


pneumonia mate but should be all good now fingers crossed


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow been a while... How is everyone doing?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Wow been a while... How is everyone doing?


 Just a bit of a while mate :lol:

forum is s**t nowadays mate, no one decent really on here anymore so I rarely come on. Not what it used to be anyway.

hows training going?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Just a bit of a while mate :lol:
> 
> forum is s**t nowadays mate, no one decent really on here anymore so I rarely come on. Not what it used to be anyway.
> 
> hows training going?


 Ah really? Since the update? I did have a catch up with sxbarnes on Instagram the other week and he was saying it's not what it once was

All good here mate finally joined a proper gym about 4 months ago now, how about you?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Ah really? Since the update? I did have a catch up with sxbarnes on Instagram the other week and he was saying it's not what it once was
> 
> All good here mate finally joined a proper gym about 4 months ago now, how about you?


 Not really the update mate. That was months ago, just lots of knobs joining tbh, not enough Mods etc....

Sounds good. Not to bad mate but not great, I started fortitude training last week so I'm loving it at the moment but my commitment is really up and down


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Not really the update mate. That was months ago, just lots of knobs joining tbh, not enough Mods etc....
> 
> Sounds good. Not to bad mate but not great, I started fortitude training last week so I'm loving it at the moment but my commitment is really up and down


 Ah I see not good! Was debating making another journal but won't bother if there's not much of the old crew about anymore


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Ah I see not good! Was debating making another journal but won't bother if there's not much of the old crew about anymore


 Tag them in it mate, im 99% ceratin the majority are still on it but dont really come on as much


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Tag them in it mate, im 99% ceratin the majority are still on it but dont really come on as much


 I'll think about it mate. You still got one going?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> I'll think about it mate. You still got one going?


 Not on here mate. I use one on TM but under the private section.

There was some silly s**t on here where people we being threatened with the personal details so prefer to keep my stuff private now.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Not on here mate. I use one on TM but under the private section.
> 
> There was some silly s**t on here where people we being threatened with the personal details so prefer to keep my stuff private now.


 s**t really what happened?

I used to be on TM, maybe I'll give it another shot


----------

